# Set Up A Camera Case in my Apartment



## webestang64 (Aug 25, 2018)

Only could fit one glass case in my apartment for cameras. I got around 95 in there including 8mm and 1-16mm camera. I still need to dig out all my movie projectors for the top of the case.

Enjoy........












Highlights.......


----------



## Derrel (Aug 25, 2018)

Awesome, man! THAT'S wonderful. I recognize a few of those puppies! Even have a handful of the same or similar models.


----------



## webestang64 (Aug 26, 2018)

Thanks Derrel. It's about 40% of the total collection. Most are freebie's from 35 years working in camera store/labs. I also have my radios/TV's in another corner.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 17, 2019)

Seeing the flash cubes made me smile. I had forgotten them!


----------



## star camera company (Nov 11, 2019)

Wow!  That’s Astonishing!  How many Wives have you went through?   I Did Not See a Triad Fotron!      Can you imagine if you took all these to a repairman for a CLA?


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 11, 2019)

A drug habit probably would have been cheaper.  Just sayin'.....


----------



## Original katomi (Nov 11, 2019)

As my kids would say OMG. Wow now I know I am a fossil 
I rem some of your kit


----------



## webestang64 (Nov 11, 2019)

star camera company said:


> Wow!  That’s Astonishing!  How many Wives have you went through?   I Did Not See a Triad Fotron!      Can you imagine if you took all these to a repairman for a CLA?



Never married....... Most likely a good thing since I also collect radios, typewriters, vinyl records, VHS tape movies, Matchbox cars. 



480sparky said:


> A drug habit probably would have been cheaper.  Just sayin'.....



No kidding....although most of the around 2000 cameras I have were freebies from customers at the photo store/labs I've worked in since 1985.


----------



## Original katomi (Nov 11, 2019)

Still using ASA on the flash metere, it only goes up to 800 ASA


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 12, 2019)

Camera porn at 6:20 AM....nice


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 12, 2019)

Fabulous-ness. 

Have you been in my house?? oh wait, mine are all sitting around as usual...A display case like this is what I need, too many thrift store finds, etc. But I don't have nearly this many or duplicates.

I've never seen a Liliput, but that sounds familiar. What's the lens in the wooden box? I'm mentally window shopping... you could hold your own camera swap.


----------



## webestang64 (Nov 12, 2019)

vintagesnaps said:


> I've never seen a Liliput, but that sounds familiar. What's the lens in the wooden box?



That Lilliput is a tiny negative contact printer. The Lilliput 1 is square. And the one under is about 3x4 inches.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 12, 2019)

Ooh, I could use one of those, for lumen prints, will have to keep an eye out for one. I'm always using tiny expired photo paper, and did finally luck into a small easel.

I have a Fotron. With one of their photo albums. I like ridiculous. 

I also like flash cubes. And use them, in my Polaroid Colorpack II. (I wonder if there was a I, I've only ever run across II?!) Flashbars too, I like that little sizzle.


----------



## Heidi Rosser (Nov 13, 2019)

Great looking collection. Been meaning to buy a nice display cabinet for mine, which are currently dotted all over the house.


----------



## zulu42 (Nov 13, 2019)

Baby film?!?!?!  eeeeeew gross!


----------



## CherylL (Nov 13, 2019)

Great collection!  My first real camera was a Kodak Instamatic with the cubes.


----------



## webestang64 (Nov 14, 2019)

zulu42 said:


> Baby film?!?!?!  eeeeeew gross!



Standard Konica print film with an extra magenta layer to make most everything in the photo pinker. LOL


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 14, 2019)

I wondered why there was film just for taking pictures of babies - interesting(?!) marketing concept!

So are mine, Heidi, practically in every room in the house.


----------



## webestang64 (Nov 14, 2019)

vintagesnaps said:


> interesting(?!) marketing concept!



Konica was always coming out with crazy types of film. They made a 3200 ASA C-41 color print film. Grain was on par with Fuji 1600. Konica also had a 50 ASA C-41 that had very little grain, RA-4 30x40's looked fantastic.  
Side note.....
The film I remember having the biggest grain of all C-41 films was Scotch 1000, made by 3M.


----------



## Photo Lady (Nov 19, 2019)

amazing collection.......wholly smokes...


----------



## ACS64 (Nov 19, 2019)

Saw the Miranda lens cap but couldn't see the rest of the camera!  None the less you've got a Miranda so you have a great collection.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bytesmiths (Nov 19, 2019)

Where did you find the awesome case? And how do you get in and out of it? (Please don't tell me you have to move the whole thing away from the wall in order to access the contents… but I guess if the purpose is "display," rather than "use," that works just fine.)

I got an Ikea "Billy" bookshelf, with the optional glass shelves and glass doors, but I dare say it doesn't hold as much as yours… not that I _have_ as much to hold…


----------



## bsdunek (Nov 19, 2019)

Wonderful display - albeit a bit busy.  Like the way you've mixed in film, boxes and other related things.


----------



## JudoJohn (Nov 19, 2019)

Nice Collection!  Do you a Voigtlander Vito B camera in there?  That was my first 35mm camera, and I still own it today.


----------



## webestang64 (Nov 19, 2019)

Photo Lady said:


> amazing collection.......wholly smokes...


Thanks so much. Took 30 years to gather all these and I still have another 1900 or so cameras in storage. 



ACS64 said:


> Saw the Miranda lens cap but couldn't see the rest of the camera!  None the less you've got a Miranda so you have a great collection.  Thanks for sharing!


Yep, good old Miranda, I got that from a photo lab I worked at in the 80's, we used it as a copy camera because the eye prism could be removed and use it like a view camera.



Bytesmiths said:


> Where did you find the awesome case? And how do you get in and out of it?


Bought the case from another camera shop I worked at in the 90's, cost me $75. And to gain access I made it so the top glass can be removed and you can reach on in there.



bsdunek said:


> Wonderful display - albeit a bit busy.  Like the way you've mixed in film, boxes and other related things.


That's my favorite part are all those little photo related items.



JudoJohn said:


> Nice Collection!  Do you a Voigtlander Vito B camera in there?  That was my first 35mm camera, and I still own it today.


I might have one in storage.....but I still shoot with my 6x6 Voigtlander...


----------



## IanG (Nov 19, 2019)

I'm not sure I'd ever go to such a clinical s"shop display" approach at home.  Personally I find a looser type of display is more pleasing. It's also up to the other half 





I've not actually photographed my own camera cabinet, this is an out-take from a magazine (Amateur Photographer) shoot for an article on Ilford's Local Darkroom scheme. The camera is a TP Ruby Reflex in excellent working order 

 Photo courtesy of Jon Bently (The Gadget Show).

Ian


----------



## webestang64 (Nov 19, 2019)

IanG said:


> Personally I find a looser type of display is more pleasing.



My radio collection is that type of display. Maybe when I buy a house and have more room I'll change it up a bit and have a loose camera display.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2019)

Here's another picture.





The large 12"x10" camera had just arrived and my assistant was guarding it.  You can still see the white mould on the underside of the bellows.

Ian


----------



## AlanKlein (Nov 21, 2019)

Cheaper than collecting wives.


----------



## Pixeldawg1 (Aug 14, 2020)

I really like this. And boxes of Kodachrome! I miss it. Cool that you have an NHRA sticker, too. I used to photograph the Gator Nationals in Florida years ago. So, of all of these, what's your single favorite camera?


----------



## webestang64 (Aug 17, 2020)

HowdyMark said:


> So, of all of these, what's your single favorite camera?



Hard to choose.......If I had to choose just one, it would be the Kodak 104 on the left in this pic.....it was my first ever camera, I think I got it in 1976. In 1980 I got a K1000 as my first 35mm.


----------



## Pixeldawg1 (Aug 17, 2020)

webestang64 said:


> HowdyMark said:
> 
> 
> > So, of all of these, what's your single favorite camera?
> ...



You know, at least here in China, the 104's and other similar Kodak's are very difficult to find. I told someone the other day that if the K1000 had been equipped with a decent motor drive and a 1/250th flash sync, I would still be using one. Such a legendary little camera. This week, a friend of mine is selling off much of his collection and is retiring to Florida and didn't want to carry all of those cameras down there. So, he had a list and I made what I consider some epic picks. A MINT Nikon S2, both the boy scout and girl scout brownies with boxes and a Japanese WW2 aerial camera. I have an American one, so it will be cool to have the Japanese one as well. A good week for camera picking!


----------



## webestang64 (Aug 17, 2020)

HowdyMark said:


> You know, at least here in China, the 104's and other similar Kodak's are very difficult to find.



I think I have 7 or 8 of the 104's now since I got these from a customer that knew I collected cameras, I love my job.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 17, 2020)

Amazing!


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 22, 2020)

Should charge admission...


----------

